# Export GPS coordinates (or metadata in general) as text?



## albval (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've tried searching the web but haven't been able to figure out an easy way to achieve what I want. So: does anyone know an easy way (a plugin perhaps) that would allow me to export image metadata in text format? Ideal would be some kind of a csv file with a contents like this:


```
[FONT=lucida console]image_name, N_coordinate, E_coordinate[/FONT]
```

The exact format of the text file does not matter greatly, because that can be edited later. Getting the data by hand from 500+ RAWs would be too much.

Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 29, 2013)

Look up my ListView.

john


----------



## albval (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

I downloaded the trial version, looks promising! 

It seems to have some bugs though - or at least I can't get everything to work on my machine. (Or maybe this is because I'm using the trial.) Anyway: it looks like I can't save any data presets. The window asking for a preset name comes up, but it doesn't save anything after I enter a name and press OK. Also when exporting as csv, the degree signs and aperture f:s are messed up. Luckily exporting as html to excel works and you can then save that as a working csv, stripping all the distracting formatting.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 29, 2013)

How CSV looks will depend on how Excel parses CSV data - I've no control over that. HTML export reflects much more accurately what you see in LR.

John


----------



## albval (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, it is probably some kind of an character encoding issue. Didn't bother looking to it further since I can wrangle "clean" data out of the html quite easily as well.

Cheers,
A


----------

